# Freezing coffee beans



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

I've ordered a few bags of coffee and likely won't be using one of the 250g bags for a few weeks.

Is it ok to put this straight into the freezer unopened and just defrost it before use in a few weeks or do I need to take any further steps?

Also, is it likely to affect the flavour/freshness at all?

I've never frozen coffee beans before so appreciate any sage advice from seasoned forum members.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try the search function there are endless threads on this subject


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If it's a few days past roast date, should be OK to freeze. If it has a one way valve, tape over this. Once out of the freezer, give the bag time to come to room temp before opening.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

James Hoffmann will answer that: (Bottom line - for a few weeks you can. Take as much air out, and defrost slowly unopened, if I remember correctly).


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi @shaunlawler  also search for 'vacuum' as well as freezing beans


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you for the advice so far.

Apologies if it's a 'noob' question and I should have searched as it has been asked in the past.

The question really was whether I can just store in an unsealed bag straight away once received in the freezer.

I've ordered 3 bags from Black Cat Coffee at 1kg in total who seem a forum favourite and I want to grind as fresh as I can, so wanted to know the what way to store.

If I tape over the valve, can I simply place the bag straight in the freezer and then just defrost in a few weeks and place in an airtight container when being used?

Would I see much difference in quality at all?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

shaunlawler said:


> If I tape over the valve, can I simply place the bag straight in the freezer and then just defrost in a few weeks and place in an airtight container when being used?
> 
> Would I see much difference in quality at all?


 Air and water are coffee's worst enemies. Storing in airtight container is a good idea. As for difference in quality - you will lose some but it's better than letting beans go stale.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

As I will be using it all within a month, it seems like a better idea not to freeze and just keep sealed until used.

When I open it, I'll be storing in an airscape anyway.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

If I am using beans up in 3 weeks, the Airscape works well for me... no freezing necessary.

But if you have surplus beans...

There is another approach to maintain optimum freshness: freeze the surplus but don't then thaw the beans... instead, grind them frozen. Works really well.

Before bagging beans for the freezer, I taste the beans each day until they seem like they can't get any better☕☺, then I freeze at that sweet spot... might be 7 or 10 days post roast, might be less; beans & roasts vary so taste dictates here.

(I package my beans in small amounts, to avoid unwanted condensation when removing a dose from the freezer.)


----------



## elvanbrugen (Aug 9, 2020)

I keep my beans in their original packaging until ready to use, then transfer into one of these vacuum canisters (reasonable price from what I've seen). https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/collections/extras/products/coffeevac-storage-container-250g


----------



## elvanbrugen (Aug 9, 2020)

When it comes to freezing I use an airtight container to store my beans I use for purging the grinder and have had no problems so far. This video is great showing the impact of freezing beans:


----------



## shimceltic (Oct 28, 2017)

I vacuum sealed and froze some beans, what's the best way to use now? Defrost still sealed?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

My beans last around 8 weeks in my airscape 😎


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Jony said:


> My beans last around 8 weeks in my airscape 😎


 I really must get myself one (or four) of those. How far away is Christmas....? (argggh).


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Bought La Bolsa 1k was a while ago they are sat in my big airscape.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

shimceltic said:


> I vacuum sealed and froze some beans, what's the best way to use now? Defrost still sealed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


 Or use from frozen


----------



## shimceltic (Oct 28, 2017)

Does it not damage the grinder from frozen?


----------

